# Resources > Education Center >  >  My Website

## MarineRecon

Hey everyone! Today I thought it would be fun to make a website about LDing. All of the progress you see now was made in only a hour. I was wondering if any of you have any tips on how I can improve this site. Please spread the word!

EDIT: It would be helpful if somebody who is good with English check my articles for gramatical errors  :wink2: 

dreamlucid - Home

----------


## blackbirdrising

Under "An Introduction to the Art of Lucid Dreaming '

motivaties -* correct spelling is "motivates"*

and it takes to learn - *and it takes time to learn*

I havent opened the link to the next page, but so far otherwise it looks great  :smiley:

----------


## MarineRecon

> Under "An Introduction to the Art of Lucid Dreaming '
> 
> motivaties -* correct spelling is "motivates"*
> 
> and it takes to learn - *and it takes time to learn*
> 
> I havent opened the link to the next page, but so far otherwise it looks great



Thanks! For all of my life English class wasn't my strong suit.  :wink2:

----------


## blackbirdrising

You lucked out. I'm a teacher  :smiley:

----------


## MarineRecon

Hahaha great! It's good to have somebody double check your work, because sometimes you can't catch everything.  :wink2: 

Thanks again  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

While I liked "gateway to the innerself", it wasn't exactly a factual book. It had some good points but I wouldn't include it in the front page. Also the video of giz edwards is alright, it wouldn't be my choice exactly but I guess it works. 
Making a seperate tab for advanced tutorials is creating a misconception in itself. They should all be under one tab. 
In dream control you never really added a section about knowing and going over what it means to be dreaming,
1)knowing that one dreams, 
2)that objects will disappear after waking
3)that physical laws need not apply,
4)having clear memory of the waking world,
If you learn to fully realize what these mean and you have confidence in yourself dream control totally isn't even a problem anymore.

Anyways great website and it looks nice, I hope it grows big  :smiley:

----------


## Highlander

Hi MarineRecon, 
I have only had a quick look, but from what I have seen then it seems quite good so far considering you have only spent an hour, etc.

What I did notice however, in the first sentence on your home introduction page, you mention ' welcome to dreamlucid.com, but you are using a subdomain (as in dreamlucid.*weebly*.com)
(Really you and I know it's a subdomain, but some visitors may not, plus the owner of dreamlucid.com might take exception, unless you own it, in which case you can point the domain to your weebly site, etc.)

Good luck BTW.

----------


## MarineRecon

> While I liked "gateway to the innerself", it wasn't exactly a factual book. It had some good points but I wouldn't include it in the front page. Also the video of giz edwards is alright, it wouldn't be my choice exactly but I guess it works. 
> Making a seperate tab for advanced tutorials is creating a misconception in itself. They should all be under one tab. 
> In dream control you never really added a section about knowing and going over what it means to be dreaming,
> 1)knowing that one dreams, 
> 2)that objects will disappear after waking
> 3)that physical laws need not apply,
> 4)having clear memory of the waking world,
> If you learn to fully realize what these mean and you have confidence in yourself dream control totally isn't even a problem anymore.
> 
> Anyways great website and it looks nice, I hope it grows big



That's some good advice! I agree with everything you said, so I will be sure to add the key points that you mentioned. I agree gizedwards is kind've a goofball, but I think he has some pretty good advice in most cases. Thanks for reviewing the site!  ::D:  Maybe I could call one page the "Basic Tutorial" and the other ones could be more in depth. Maybe I could call the second page "Other Tutorials". Idk do you have any ideas? I'm afraid if I include them all on one page it may become clustered, but I need to I may have to do that.  :smiley: 





> Hi MarineRecon, 
> I have only had a quick look, but from what I have seen then it seems quite good so far considering you have only spent an hour, etc.
> 
> What I did notice however, in the first sentence on your home introduction page, you mention ' welcome to dreamlucid.com, but you are using a subdomain (as in dreamlucid.*weebly*.com)
> (Really you and I know it's a subdomain, but some visitors may not, plus the owner of dreamlucid.com might take exception, unless you own it, in which case you can point the domain to your weebly site, etc.)
> 
> Good luck BTW.



That makes perfect sense! When I tried to submit it to google I realized my error. I used www when I shouldn't have. Thanks for pointing that out, because I didn't realize I said that in the intro page!  :wink2:

----------


## Sensei

I like the website.  :smiley:  the pictures are pretty.  :tongue2: 

I love Giz Edwards, but the one thing I have about him is that in his tutorial about WILD he talks about SP like it is mandatory. Which you know is not true. So I would look for a different tutorial for that. I may be wrong about him talking about it though, because I am not able to watch videos at the moment. (It is dark and a scary  :smiley:  and I don't have headphones)


Good job though.

----------


## dutchraptor

Nice I see you already named the tabs differently, great.
I also really like the pictures makes it look awesome.

----------


## MarineRecon

> I like the website.  the pictures are pretty. 
> 
> I love Giz Edwards, but the one thing I have about him is that in his tutorial about WILD he talks about SP like it is mandatory. Which you know is not true. So I would look for a different tutorial for that. I may be wrong about him talking about it though, because I am not able to watch videos at the moment. (It is dark and a scary  and I don't have headphones)
> 
> 
> Good job though.



Yeah, I agree with your point there. His WILD video was the best one I found, so I think I'll keep it unless I find another one. I think that I'll just make a point to say that SP is not mandatory to WILD before the video.  :wink2:  Thanks for your input and glad that you like the pictures!  ::D: 





> Nice I see you already named the tabs differently, great.
> I also really like the pictures makes it look awesome.



Thanks for your input!  :smiley:  I too like the pictures  :wink2:  I was trying to go with a serenity-dreamlike feeling when I created the website!  ::D:

----------


## louie54

On this page: Basic Tutorial - dreamlucid, you put "I do not own this video: This video is from YouTube". That's the same thing as saying

I don't own this image, it came from Google
logo.png

You could at least ask the video owner on YouTube if you can feature their video on your website (I've done it). Just because you gave credit doesn't mean you are allowed to use it, so just ask.

----------


## Sensei

I thought of that as well louie. I know you have giz on there, so you should just PM him.  :tongue2:

----------


## Iokheira

*Homepage*

Though this is my own nitpicky-ness, it kind of bothers me that one picture is super crisp and wider than the other. I couldn't find one that looked nice on Google, so I shopped my own. http://tinypic.com/r/jra061/6 Obviously you don't have to use it, it's your website  :smiley:  But if you want to just crop it to your tastes or edit it how you please.

*Basic Tutorial Tab*
-Maybe "without further _ado_" instead of "without further to say"

#1
-"_Cannot_ stress this enough" (Can not means you also could do something, whereas cannot means it's impossible)
-If you have a sign saying to click the title at the bottom of the paragraph, is it necessary to have <- Link at the top?

#2
-"Writing down your dreams _every day_" ("Everyday" is when something is commonplace or normal, "every day" is each day)
-Maybe change "simple/effective" to "simple and effective" (I don't know why, but the slash sounds wrong)
-I also feel like a comma should be used after "off" on RC, but I don't know whether or not it goes in the "" or outside (my opinion, I'm not sure if it's correct or not)
-"a tiger, _a_ lion, and a bear"
-It should be "whether" not "wether" - and later in the paragraph too
-"BAM! _You're_ lucid"
-"Breathe" not "breath"

DILD subsection
-"WHAT! Six months!" I think there should be a question mark in there, while it is a (very appropriate xD ) exclamation, it's a question as well
-"Stick" to a technique rather than "sick"  :smiley: 

Perhaps DILD should go under Other Tutorials, and name that Techniques and Basic Tutorials as Foundation or something? It just strikes me as odd that DILD is the only one on that page, even though it is the easiest to try if not to accomplish. Also everything is left-aligned on the Basics page except the DILD technique.

That's what I found on that page. I'm not experienced enough to go over content, but I could probably offer suggestions on organization. I love to read though, so I'm pretty decent at proofreading (or at least being able to tell when something sounds weird). It's looking great! I like the design  ::D: 

*Edit: Other Tutorials*
-"So _you've?_ had a few lucid dreams" (someone check me on that, I'm not sure...)
-"under your _belt,_ check" instead of "under your belt check"

WILD
-"activating your _conscious_ mind" instead of "activating your conscience mind" ("conscious" is aware, "conscience" has to do with morality)
-Someone who's more experienced check me, but I don't think you're supposed to get _too_ awake, so reading a book might not be a good idea. Is there a time limit on how long you should stay up?

MILD
-focus _and_ intent? (slash thing again, but less so this time)

WILD
-trick your mind _into thinking_ that your body has fallen asleep
-"Best time to WILD is after falling asleep" Clarify, I think it would be confusing to someone with no idea about WILDing because it sounds like it contradicts what a WILD is, and maybe put in the reason why (longer REM periods)
-"chances of having a lucid dream _are_ still increased"
-there's a space between the parenthesis and or "( or a lot!)"
-while the "of times" works with the part in parenthesis, it doesn't work with the "first few" which I think is primary since it's actually part of the sentence. Maybe change the sentence to "Don't be discouraged if it doesn't work the first few (or several) times." or something similar.
-Maybe change the first SP to sleep paralysis, someone unfamiliar with the acronym who doesn't watch the video won't know what you're talking about

DEILD
-"based _off_ the fact"

*Edit edit: Dream Control*

-Double space between is and very "is__very"
-"is of the same importance _as_ becoming lucid"

Stabilization
-"Stabilize a dream_?_"
-"I will go _as?_ far as to say _that_ if you want"
-"It is actually quite _a_ simple act"
-Double space in "Go through__this process"
-And I this site is a resource? What?

*Contact Me*
When I made a webpage and put my email on it, tons of crawlers got wind and my inbox was filled with spam. I don't know if that's going to be a problem for you or if you have measures in place, but it was a total pain in the ass for me. Also, are you sure you want to advertise your number? Anyone can call you, and there are sites that let you look up who owns a phone.

Right! Well I hope all this doesn't put you off  :tongue2:  It's an awesome site and I want to read up on some of this stuff. It's nice having an entire website dedicated to techniques, makes the whole thing a lot simpler rather than having to dig through pages and pages.

----------


## MarineRecon

WOW! Thank you so much for looking the website over so well! I really, really appreciate it very much!  ::D:  I never imagined I would get a response like this hahaha! Everything you said makes perfect sense. I am just a fast typer and I typed a lot of this up at one sitting, so that isn't a good recipe. Plus I'm not the greatest with grammar rules and the like  :wink2:  Anyways, thank you, thank you, and thank you!  ::D:   ::D:

----------


## GizEdwards

Hi - I looked at the website, and I like the format that you have, the only problem is that those older videos of mine contain a lot of misinformation, just keep that in mind!

I dont mind you using the videos just be aware that you may need to exaplain some of the things that I said!  ::D:  

Keep up the good work!

----------


## R1im

I like the website but one thing that caught my attention is loading speed. You have some heavy size images there  :smiley:  In the css/html code, try to put exact height and width-s or resize images to a size as they appear on the website

----------

